# My brother's find



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

My brother spotted a machine he had never seen before Saturday while out with his wife antiquing. He told me about it Sunday and just to make sure, I brought out mine. He said it looked just the same. The place was closed Monday, so yesterday I took off to the place about 45 minutes away, walked to the aisle he said it was in and there it was - a Featherweight for $29.95 with an instruction book, case that needs a handle and accessories. I couldn't get it to the checkout counter fast enough, trying to suppress the huge smile on my face.

It is nasty but runs. The chrome on the flywheel has two tiny spots of rust which I took off with MAAS, being very careful not to let it get on the black. I also removed the plate on the left side and cleaned it. There are some nicks and scratches on it but the decals are nice and bright. 

The serial number indicates a circa 1937 date and the instruction book is one with a blue cover, not green.

What is the best thing to clean the machine with? I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You did very well!!!! Congrats on a steal of a deal.


Come over to the Vintage section of QB - where you'll meet a lot of people who do this sort of thing.

I try to keep my Vintage Machine stuff to a minimum on this board, otherwise me and Joe would probably take it over LOL!! 

http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintage-antique-machine-enthusiasts-f22/

btw- I have two black regular FW - a open arm FW, a white(green) FW and a tan FW.

None I got for as good a deal as yours though - I also have a FW card table and the very elusive FW cabinet.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG what a great find I want one so bad but do not want to spend the money on it... I have a picture of one I missed out on I was soo very unhappy.. It is a hand crank..hubby called me away to look at something and it was gone... 75.00 GRRRR...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Homemaid - that one for $75 - I'd have carried it with me! Just the hand crank is worth $75!

BTW - the Blue manuals came out some time in the 50's, so it's a lot newer than your machine - will still be fine though, they didn't change much over the years of production.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucky you and smart Brother. I have wanted one for ever so long, but have no hopes of finding one now. I can;t get around to places where they are due to hip problems. I hope you gt it to working to suit you and have a ton of fun with it. Be sure to give her a nice name to make her your very own.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> Homemaid - that one for $75 - I'd have carried it with me! Just the hand crank is worth $75!
> 
> BTW - the Blue manuals came out some time in the 50's, so it's a lot newer than your machine - will still be fine though, they didn't change much over the years of production.


Macybaby, believe me I was just sick when it was gone.. Hubby sure heard about it also...


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

Macybaby said:


> Come over to the Vintage section of QB - where you'll meet a lot of people who do this sort of thing.
> 
> I also have a FW card table and the very elusive FW cabinet.


Macybaby, you have ruined me I have spent hours and hours reading and have my shopping list. I know where there is a FW and card table for sale, but the lady talked so much telling me the story of how she got it that I could not find out the price and I probably didn't want to know. I have never seen a FW cabinet.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Great! we love dragging another person into our addiction! 

This is the cabinet - the whole top lifts off



















Most of them just have a tray, and you lift the machine out and can set it underneath for storage - this is the early version that has the lift - so it's double special.

Since I collect Singer cabinets, I was willing to pay a pretty penny for this one $1,000 including the machine, but it did not come with a case. 










no, it does not actually live in the kitchen, these are pictures I took when I first got it home, I've got two different cabinets in my kitchen now, waiting to be moved to more permanent locations. It's a good thing I have a husband who also loves vintage machines!

This is one of my favorite treadle cabinets - it would have a lift off top like the FW cabinet, but that had been separated from the table long before I got it. Some day I'll make a replacement.










everything folds down/up out of sight when not in use.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

:bouncy::bouncy::good job: You did Go-o-o-d! I am so jealous!


----------



## Rocksandcedars (Dec 30, 2014)

Macybaby, those cabinets are gorgeous! I have 4 treadles (one is a bootpatcher), 2 FW's, my mother's 1980 Kenmore freearm and a JC Penny in a maple case. I would really like to have the Kenmore fitted into the maple case, but the Kenmore has a lift and my husband the carpenter has passed away.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,
I saw the picture of the cabinet for the FW and said a few choice words. I remember seeing a cabinet like that in one of my grandmothers house as a child. Never knew what it hid as it was not open for us kids to see.
Now years later as members post pictures I wish I could go back and snag those old machines...GGGRRR! LOL 
Elaine


----------

